
Show HN: Classifying substansive comments via metadata - KodiakLabs
https://github.com/kodiaklabs/AskHistoriansBot/blob/master/Building%20an%20AskHistorians%20Comment%20Classifier.ipynb
======
KodiakLabs
Hi all,

This is part of a build process for an auto-moderator for the AskHistorians'
subreddit. The full project description is available here:

[https://github.com/kodiaklabs/AskHistoriansBot](https://github.com/kodiaklabs/AskHistoriansBot)

